# Fatal Exploding Battery Story



## BubiSparks (17/5/18)

*Vape pen explosion pierces Florida man's cranium killing him - BBC*

This is not the publicity we need...

www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44149281

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (17/5/18)

was this another mech related incident

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/5/18)

heard this on the news on KFM this morning as well. 
but all they say is a man dies after a battery exploded in his face. not the circumstances leading up to it.

but be prepared for alot of bad publicity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (17/5/18)

Quote from the website

''The electronic cigarette was manufactured by Smok-E Mountain, said the medical examiner''

Smok-E Mountain are mech mods.




*EDIT*
I am in no way slandering Smok-E Mountain devices.
Too many questions that will remain unanswered


----------



## franshorn (17/5/18)

They state that it was a SMOK device. 

I haven't seen a Smok Mech yet? Also unclear what model it was? Would be quite devastating if it was a device with an internal battery.

Then again you never know if he had an RDA deck on there with a unsafe build on it.


----------



## Mr. B (17/5/18)

franshorn said:


> They state that it was a SMOK device.
> 
> I haven't seen a Smok Mech yet? Also unclear what model it was? Would be quite devastating if it was a device with an internal battery.
> 
> Then again you never know if he had an RDA deck on there with a unsafe build on it.


Not SMOK; Smok E Mountain. I also did a quick google search like @Nadim_Paruk and it does look like they make mostly mech mods


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

This story made the local radio station this morning and I thought... "Oh here we go!"

DJ mentions that 6 million people die from cigarettes a year, yet one vaper is making headlines. Win!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (17/5/18)

Stosta said:


> This story made the local radio station this morning and I thought... "Oh here we go!"
> 
> DJ mentions that 6 million people die from cigarettes a year, yet one vaper is making headlines. Win!


Winner of a DJ that!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Captain Chaos (17/5/18)

Maybe a cheap battery? Ohms too low?


----------



## Willyza (17/5/18)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-44149281

According to the US Fire Administration, between 2009-16 there were 195 separate incidents of explosions and fires involving an e-cigarette, resulting in 133 acute injuries, 38 of them severe.

In 2015, an e-cigarette exploded in the face of a 29-year-old Colorado man, breaking his neck and shattering his teeth.

A fire in January this year at Denver International Airport was blamed on a vape pen's lithium ion battery.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/5/18)

FFS now I get everyone and their mother messaging me about how I should stop vaping.

You should need a licence or some test before you are allowed to own a mech.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/18)

A man got killed by a shark after exiting the cage whilst in the ocean. No surprise here... If you remove your protections..what do you expect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

BuzzGlo said:


> FFS now I get everyone and their mother messaging me about how I should stop vaping.
> 
> You should need a licence or some test before you are allowed to own a mech.



Lol a way to eliminate stupid people as there is no cure for stupid...

Even when I got my iJust S , I did tons of research before I got it. Same with my other mods....

@Kalashnikov I grew up in the south coast and frequented the beach often. Even as a kid, we knew the risks of swimming in the sea, with or without shark nets. I was a water baby, always seemed to manage to avoid the nasty currents on a body board. I thinking hearing stories has taught me a lot and I was also a junior nipper in Toti.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> A man got killed by a shark after exiting the cage whilst in the ocean. No surprise here... If you remove your protections..what do you expect.


Yip, inadequate protection.

Thats how i was born

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

Moved some posts here from another thread on the same topic (thanks @Hooked).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (17/5/18)

From the BBC article:



> The vape pen that Mr D'Elia was using was modified, meaning it allowed the user more access to the battery and did not regulate the voltage in the same way as other e-cigarettes.



I wish they'd stop implying that mechs are 'hacked' or 'modified' (by the user, implicitly) as it gives the impression that the devices don't come from the factory like this. I once read an article in which the journalist claimed that teenagers were 'hacking their vapes to allow them to drip juice directly onto the coils". She was talking about drippers.  They are not 'hacked', they come that way from the frigging factory. Get your facts straight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Dietz (17/5/18)

RichJB said:


> From the BBC article:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they'd stop implying that mechs are 'hacked' or 'modified' (by the user, implicitly) as it gives the impression that the devices don't come from the factory like this. I once read an article in which the journalist claimed that teenagers were 'hacking their vapes to allow them to drip juice directly onto the coils". She was talking about drippers.  They are not 'hacked', they come that way from the frigging factory. Get your facts straight.


I remember that article, had a good laugh

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

RichJB said:


> From the BBC article:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they'd stop implying that mechs are 'hacked' or 'modified' (by the user, implicitly) as it gives the impression that the devices don't come from the factory like this. I once read an article in which the journalist claimed that teenagers were 'hacking their vapes to allow them to drip juice directly onto the coils". She was talking about drippers.  They are not 'hacked', they come that way from the frigging factory. Get your facts straight.


In extention, wish they would just get to know a few facts regarding the subject matter they are reporting on. Who knows how much other BS we are being fed regarding topics we are not as clued up on as vaping?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## RichJB (17/5/18)

Raindance said:


> In extention, wish they would just get to know a few facts regarding the subject matter they are reporting on. Who knows how much other BS we are being fed regarding topics we are not as clued up on as vaping?
> 
> Regards



Precisely. Most people consider themselves to be a bit boffin-ish about climate change because they've read a few media articles about it. Several years ago, I interviewed some of our top climate scientists for a departmental publication. They didn't even want to talk to me. I asked why and they explained "you guys in the media always twist what we say and you spread a huge amount of disinformation, so we'd rather not talk to you at all". They calmed down a bit when I explained that I wasn't from the media but had been hired by the department, and that they would get the opportunity to read the article and make corrections before publication. But they were very leery about talking to anybody who wasn't actually in the climate field.

We complain about the lack of knowledge in the public about vaping, scare stories about popcorn lung and such. But the uncomfortable probability remains that we are just as clueless about any number of other subjects. So I am very cautious about arguing with someone about something they do for a living. I am working off superficial media articles and what I've read on the net, they are doing it for eight hours every day. It's not really a fair contest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------

